# مجموعة كورسات فى مجال الإتصالات



## ElMazagangy (23 أبريل 2010)

أقدم لكم اليوم مجموعة من الكورسات المقدمة من شركة Ossidian التعليمية المتخصصة فى مجال الإتصالات.​ 

هذه المجموعة جمعتها بنفسى من أشخاص أخذوا هذه الكورسات وبعضها من على الإنترنت ولن تجدوها مجمعة غير هنا.​ 
نأتى الأن لمحتويات الكورس:​ 


*Introduction*​ 
Introduction to Datacommunications
Introduction to Mobile Data & Applications
Introduction to Telecommunications
Introduction to Wireless​ 
*CDMA*​ 
CDMAOne Fundamentals​ 
*GSM*​ 
GSM Fundamentals
GSM Air Interface
GSM Signaling and Protocols Architecture
GSM Signaling and Protocols Procedures​ 
*GPRS*​ 
GPRS Fundamentals​ 
*UMTS*​ 
UMTS Fundamentals
UMTS Air Interface
UMTS Signaling Framework
UMTS Signaling Procedures
UMTS End to End Scenarios​ 






 

*Part 1*
*Part 2*
*Part 3*​ 



 




*Part 1*
*Part 2*
*Part 3*​ 






 



*Part 1*
*Part 2*
*Part 3*​ 





 


*Part 1*
*Part 2*
*Part 3*​ 




 



*Part 1*
*Part 2*
*Part 3*​ 

فى نهاية الموضوع أسالكم الدعاء لى بالمغفرة والتوفيق​ 
يسمح بالنقل لأى مكان أخر بغرض النفع مع عدم إغفال ذكر صاحب الموضوع​


----------



## العبادي_079 (23 أبريل 2010)

*فعلا ً أخي العزيز الله يعطيك الف الف الف عافيه والله يعطيك مرادك ويغفر لنا ولك ولجميع المسلمين في كل مكان ويوفقنا جميعا ً هذه كورسات مهمه جدا ً وخاصة لمهندسين شركات الاتصالات المتنقلة *


----------



## ًwimax (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخي على هذا الكورس ، وأسال الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
وبارك الله فيك ، وكثر من أمثالك


----------



## mahmoud.am25 (27 يوليو 2010)

مجهوددددددددد ررررررررررررررررائعععععععععععععع


----------



## * AishA * (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## nourhan mohammed (20 يوليو 2011)

*جزاااااااااك الله كل خير*


----------



## amirengineer (21 يوليو 2011)

أجمل عديه....و منتظرين منك كل جديد


----------



## طالب طفشان (31 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على الدورات:20:
بس لو ممكن ترفعة علىmediafire


----------



## طالب طفشان (5 أغسطس 2011)

please:83: 
can anyone uplode file part 2 in mediafire
plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
i cant dowload from zshard


----------



## eng-sawsan (6 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي على المجهود وغفر لك ووفقك لمل يحبه ويرضاه.
بس انا حملت ملفاتpart 3 ولقيتهم كلهم فاضيين.​


----------



## طالب طفشان (6 أغسطس 2011)

i download part 1 and part 3 the file not empty but i cant download part 2
if u can uplode file part 2 in mediafire
plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
eng-sawsan


----------



## طالب طفشان (6 أغسطس 2011)

eng-sawsan قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي على المجهود وغفر لك ووفقك لمل يحبه ويرضاه.
> بس انا حملت ملفاتpart 3 ولقيتهم كلهم فاضيين.​


*i download part 1 and part 3 the file not empty but i cant download part 2
if u can uplode file part 2 in mediafire
plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
eng-sawsan*​


----------



## o6u (15 أغسطس 2011)

بجد أكثر من رائع

Mobile package course

جاري التـحــــــــــــــــميل ......


----------



## ساحر_2010 (16 أغسطس 2011)

اخي العزيز اشكرك على الجهود المبذولة لكن اخي العزيز الملفات تالفة مع الاسف اجو منك حل واكون الك جدا ممنون


----------



## changer (2 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع


----------



## basher hussam (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يا حبيب ممكن اسئل وين في مصر ممكن اخد كورس gsm و التكلفه كم لو امكن


----------

